# Uber Online Notification Android 8



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

So ever since i updated my Pixel to Android 8 Uber gives the most annoying notification every time I'm logged on and go to another app or minimize UberDriver I get a pop up message saying "You are Online" but not just in the notification pull down window but it's like a banner ad that goes to the top of my phone for about 10 seconds Unless I swipe it away . It makes it difficult to use multiple rideshare apps and navigation at the same time 

Anybody know a fix for this ??

I have turned off App Notification for Uber Driver in Android System Settings but I'd still like to get ride request notifications so when my phone is in my pocket it buzzes on my watch .


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm not sure you can do both. I turned app notifications off, for the driver app, and got rid of that banner. I get notifications normally with the app open, however it does not overlay when the app is in the background. I do not however, have another device like your watch that you mention.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I'm not sure you can do both. I turned app notifications off, for the driver app, and got rid of that banner. I get notifications normally with the app open, however it does not overlay when the app is in the background. I do not however, have another device like your watch that you mention.


I tried turning APP Overlay on and Notification off so I'll see that fixes it . It was so slow today that I never even got a request so I couldn't test it out


----------



## Jalebkackson (Jul 7, 2017)

I have the same problem did you find a fix? S8+


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Jalebkackson said:


> I have the same problem did you find a fix? S8+


See here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pixel-2.224984/#post-4054407


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I posted a while back, nobody helped lol

You have to play around the setting specifically in the uber driver app

Also the tone that asks if you want to stay online is now the default tone in your phone.

So be careful you are not offline when you want to be online


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just posted this same answer on another thread. On my 2 XL, I go into app notifications and click off the "Allow notification dot". Pings will still pop up if you're on another screen but that pesky banner is now gone when I switch apps, etc.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

^ Has anyone found that if you toggle the notifications off, then later try to turn them back on, they don't resume even though all the toggles are in the "on" position?


----------

